
WebGL Solver for the Travelling Salesman Problem - daenz
https://amoffat.github.io/held-karp-gpu-demo/
======
zeristor
It talks about a 100x speed up but it seems to go from 5sec to 1sec?

I suppose for 100x the slow case would be too boring.

~~~
daenz
It depends on your hardware setup as well. I see 9000ms for the CPU and 100ms
for the GPU with a GTX 1080 at 16 nodes.

